
How We Nearly Lost Discovery (2012) - Tomte
https://waynehale.wordpress.com/2012/04/18/how-we-nearly-lost-discovery/
======
zeristor
“We informed the foam technicians at our plant in Michoud Louisiana that they
were the cause of the loss of Columbia...”

Facepalm, I assume they didn’t feel too good about being blamed for causing
the death of the astronauts. On a complex project like this you just can’t
blame people like that.

Pointing figures might as well be spears.

